# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  Encode و Decoding برای فرستادن MMS

## Mah

سلام دوستان .
در تاپیکهای قبلی جناب noorsoft و raravaice زحمت کشیدند و Coding اس ام اس را آموزش دادند که بسیار جالب بود .
با رونق MMS و رشد و توسعه استفاده از این تکنولوژی بهتر است راجب Coding و نحوه ارسال MMS نیز یک تاپیک پر بار داشته باشیم .
امیدوارم اساتید محترم در این تاپیک حضور موثر داشته باشند .

خب برای شروع به چند سوال ذیل پاسخ دهیم .
برای ارسال MMS نیازمند چه سخت افزارهایی هستیم ؟فرمت پیامهای MMS چگونه است ؟آیا Coding خاصی دارد یا نحوه کدینگ آن چگونه است .

----------


## Mah

سلام .
اساتید محترم به نظر شما زمان پاسخ فرا نرسیده ؟؟؟!!!

لطفاً راهنمایی نمائید .
منبع یا مرجعی می شناسید ؟؟؟؟

پیشاپیش متشکرم .

----------


## noorsoft

برای ارسال mms باید از Wap getway استفاده کنید من دستورات At مربوطه را میگم 



AT+CGATT
AT+CGDCONT
AT+CGACT

----------


## Mah

سلام .
من یک سری اطلاعات راجب WAP GateWay بدست آوردم .
این هم لینکهاش :
1- http://www.orangepartner.com/site/en.../wap/p_wap.jsp
2- http://www.ictna.ir/article/archives/003409.html
3-open source wap channel : http://www.backup.kannel.org/

اما می خواستم بدونم شما هم اگر مطلبی یا نکته ای به نظرتون می رسه بگین .

لطفاً توضیحات تکمیلی خودتون را بفرمائید .
موفق باشید

----------


## black-8

سلام  من ی سری دستور at command gprs پیدا کردم البته هنوز وقت نکردم بهش نگا کنم . به نظرشما اگه رو gprs کار کنیم بهتر نیست؟ چون اولا محدودیتی تو حجم نداره و ثانیا میشه به  صورت پیوسته data فرستاد! ی نگاهی ته اینا بندازین...

----------


## black-8

سلام دوستان 
این  مبحث خیلی جالبه! حیف نصفه بمونه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

از دوستان  مخصوصا noorsoft عزیز خواهش می کنم این بحث رو ادامه بدن.

----------


## mehran4257

سلام دوستان.
معذرت می خوام مزاحم میشم.
من دارم رو یه پروژه دانشگاهی کار میکنم که حسابی گیر افتادم.
میخوام ببینم میشه از طریق پورت com گوشی با دستورات at command یه mms ارسال کرد . اگه میشه چجوری؟ 
اگه میتونین کمکم کنین .واقعا ممنون میشم و از خجالتتون در میام. :اشتباه:

----------


## hamid_khakzad

چرا از کامپوننت استفاده نمی کنی دوست عزیز؟

----------

